# first bluetooth integration kit for MKIV cars



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

179 for car kit from nokia
40 for phone holder (or 60 depending on model)
60 for harness from vw
+ install
http://www.nokiausa.com/nokia_....html http://www.tessco.com/yts/asso...s.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: first bluetooth integration kit for MKIV cars (02GOLFGTI1.8T)*

Sweet time to order some parts.


----------



## veebub (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: first bluetooth integration kit for MKIV cars (02GOLFGTI1.8T)*

I've had this Sony Ericsson bluetooth handsfree kit in my car for months. Works very well. My OEM DDIN radio even says "PHONE" when a call comes in or is made outbound and the music is muted with the phone call coming through the speakers.
http://www.sonyericsson.com/sp...10141
Plus is supports up to 4 individual phones.


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: first bluetooth integration kit for MKIV cars (veebub)*

I'm happy with my little hacked up install...came out clean. See sig.


----------



## speaker (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: first bluetooth integration kit for MKIV cars (veebub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veebub* »_I've had this Sony Ericsson bluetooth handsfree kit in my car for months. Works very well. My OEM DDIN radio even says "PHONE" when a call comes in or is made outbound and the music is muted with the phone call coming through the speakers.
http://www.sonyericsson.com/sp...10141


You know, it is only a small step away from allowing your phone-based music DL's to be played through your car system too. I'd bet you see BT HU's & MP3 players before too long as well as factory BT.
speaker


----------



## bbjwvr6 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: first bluetooth integration kit for MKIV cars (02GOLFGTI1.8T)*

See also this link to the actual VW dealer instructions:
http://www.tessco.com/yts/asso...l.pdf
Note that there are two harnesses: the 1j0 051 434 B for "Group A" radios, which seem to be single DIN Monsoons for New Beetle and others, specifically Premium 4 and Premium 5 head units.
also the 3B0 051 434 for "Group B" radios (Double DIN?)

Has anyone tried the 1j0 harness in a non new beetle _single-DIN _monsoon? The VW instructions say this may not work on all "Group A"(??) radios. The nokia compatibility list says this will only work on New Beetles before MY 2002, but this is contradicted by the VW instructions
For that matter has anyone been able to get a car kit to work through the speakers and mute the stereo for the Monsoon Premium IV or V single DIN HU (not the Gamma radio)?


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: first bluetooth integration kit for MKIV cars (bbjwvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbjwvr6* »_For that matter has anyone been able to get a car kit to work through the speakers and mute the stereo for the Monsoon Premium IV or V single DIN HU (not the Gamma radio)? 

Yes, but only by using an SE HCB-16...I tried through the green connector with no luck.


----------

